# 3Com HomeConnect ADSL Modem 3CP3647



## Maxamoto (Jun 20, 2010)

Hello all. Does anyone have any experience or feedback with this PCI DSL modem? I know in the handbook it states the following:



> 27.5.6 PPPoE with a 3ComÂ® HomeConnectÂ® ADSL Modem Dual Link
> 
> This modem does not follow RFC 2516 (A Method for transmitting PPP over Ethernet (PPPoE), written by L. Mamakos, K. Lidl, J. Evarts, D. Carrel, D. Simone, and R. Wheeler). Instead, different packet type codes have been used for the Ethernet frames. Please complain to 3Com if you think it should comply with the PPPoE specification.
> 
> ...



But I'm really not sure what that means. Can someone break this down Barney-style? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Part of it means to edit the 
/boot/loader.conf, adding the line
net...1 mentioned above.  As to the pppoe, or 
the modem, not able to supply any info. Though
Maybe you need a pppoe.conf or ppp.conf or
something, maybe if you google those words and
a keyword "HomeConnect" someone has one
posted somewhere.


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 20, 2010)

I guess I should have written my request a little better, sorry about that. My concern was whether this device would work at all on FreeBSD as a DSL modem. From the sound of it, I can get BSD to see and use the modem, but connecting to a standard DSL service would be impossible. I'm comfortable setting up the ppp and all that. Been using BSD since 1998!

It would probably help if I mentioned what I wanted to do with the thing. Basically, I have an old Dell box that I want to install this in to and use the onboard NIC as my internal interface. The DSL modem would be the external interface, and of course I would be running NAT and IPFW. Currently I connect to Deutsch Telekom with a Netgear DG834GB. It works, but I'm sure a P4 with a gig of RAM would run circles around the thing. Plus it's nice to have all the bells and whistles that BSD provides. The Netgear lacks in customizability.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jun 20, 2010)

Does the Deutsch Telekom have a support forum or
knowledgebase? And do you already have the pci
modem or would a plain NIC serve in the dell box
with pppoe commands/conf rather than the pci 
modem?


----------



## Maxamoto (Jun 20, 2010)

I was thinking about buying it. I didn't know I could just hook a regular NIC up to a DSL line. Is this even possible? Deutsch Telekom uses some special connector; it looks like a NIC but the plastic snag is offset to the right, so it won't hook into a regular NIC. Plus it's a regular RJ-11 on the the end that hooks into the Netgear DSL modem. I'm sure I could probably make a connection, but that's a little more customization than I was looking for


----------

